# Shackles for double hook set



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been re-rigging some old lures with double hook sets. Inspection of the old lures shows the weakest or most worn area is the leader to the double hook set. Most I have seen are chaffed through the anti-chafe and would have failed on a a trophy fish.

It looks like the best solution I can find is the idea of a small metal shackle to tie the double hook set together and then the leader through some kind of chafing tube to the shackle. 

My actual question: Where the heck can I get the shackles??? Outcast- no, gulf breeze bait and tackle- no, J&M- no. Reynold's hardware- no, 

Does anyone have a suggestion to get the shackles somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

If your worried about your connection from leader to hook set, just recrimp that connection and slip some fresh heat shrink over it, you can double up on it if necc....I believe port supply has some small shackles tho...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Pakula makes the exact thing you are looking for, I have had to order them direct from Peter before which takes time, but he is reliable. You might be able to find some on this side of world? For what it's worth, I make my two hook rigs out of 1,100 lb cable with steel crimps with both hooks facing same direction then heat shrieked tube the entire length. Just another way of doing it but without shackles

Peter's shackles
https://buypakula.com/hooks-lure-rigs-rigging/pakula-shackles

good luck
Robert


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

THanks for the feedback and suggestions. I appreciate it. 

I found some 3/16 stainless shackles from e-rigger.com that I ordered. They should be here tomorrow. I think they might be too big but I will find out and post.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Melton tackle has them.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

You can use a stainless thimble through hook eye to protect mono. You are correct, if all connections are made right the mono loop through eye of hook is your weak point. 3hr fight on 750+ blue and the 500# broke wiring her in the loop.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have ordered and received 3/16 stainless shackles from e-riggers as well as the pakula shackles which are smaller. The 3/16 are perfect for double hook sets with size 10 hooks like for full size black Bart 1656. The pakula Are perfect for the size 8 double hook sets for lures like a black Bart 1656 mini. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Pics attached


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Shackles are great because you can keep your hooksets seperate from your lures and switch out doubles and singles. Also allows you to cram 2 or 3 lures in a bag and not worry about the hooks tangling on the way out of the bag. 

When rigging without shackles I put chaffing tube over the wire and mono and re rig every 3-5 trips.


----------

